# Do not doubt yourself



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, I know, I am always giving my thoughts and ideas on this site. I won't lie to you, I like doing it and I honestly think it can be beneficial to some who struggle with similar issues. So without further adieu I'll get straight to the point...


Believe me when I say to you that unless you are impaired with a mental or physical disability you are capable of w/e it is you desire. Simple, I know, but it is very true. For those of us who are fortunate enough to live in countries that do not restrict our freedoms we are very capable of achieving w/e it is we want, especially emotionally speaking. Obviously, in relation to SA our emotions we are the main concern. If you understand that you aren't bound to anything but yourself you'll understand that you are the only one holding you back. It's not your country, it's not your age, it's you. Let's keep it simple here.

*There is nothing holding you back but you. You are just as capable as the next.


So what is keeping us afraid? It can be a variety of things. Sometimes we need to mature more before we are able to see a more complete picture of the spectrum. Because I've been through SA I know what it was that kept me afriad. It was a combination of things. On one hand it was my lack of involvement in things I would generally stray from. On the other hand, I was also confused because of my inexperience on social matters, which included understanding my needs, etc.

Emotionally speaking, being afraid of people is obviously an unhealthy way to live your life. Only because I've done things in the past that have challenged my views was I able to change my perspective, as I too was also afriad of others and of what others thought of me. However, it's important not to forget you are human, and as humans we are social beings. So if you ever catch yourself saying that you don't care what others think about you, well, your just lying to yourself, or at least that's my belief. Don't think that you'll ever be clear of social proof because you won't. No matter how confident you feel you will always have those times where you'll be caught off gaurd by what others think and say. I think understanding who you are is what keeps your head up above unnecessary critical remarks. Understanding your boundries and personal ethics are also beneficiaries to your esteem.

My esteem jumped up big time when I realized that I was capable of more things than I previously gave myself credit for. Simple things like working, making friends, etc, were such example of things I felt incapable of because of the way I felt about myself. I see now that I am capable of many things no matter what I feel inside. So this means that I've learned to do things I know that will be good for me later on even if I feel afraid to. So, obviously, this coincides with knowing my needs. Do you know yours?

*What are you afriad of? Don't pity for yourself. Sometimes challenging your personal beliefs gives you the needed information to be a more happier you. You are capable of a variety of things.


There is always something beneficial that comes from doing certain things, so to restrict yourself is to limit those things. I will use work as one example. When you work you get paid. When you work in certain environments you aren't prone to be lonely. When you work you are enabling yourself to learn more about yourself and others. When you work you are streching you opportunities. In contrast, when you are afriad to work you may become lonely. When you limit yourself you do not create opportunity, etc.




Blah, blah... my two cents.


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

thank u,i really needed to hear that right now.i aint lieing that sounds just like me


----------



## mechel jones (Dec 31, 2008)

help mhelp help


----------

